# Spengle Carbon Trispoke Laufrad Satz (v+h) in 26"



## fenty02 (14. März 2003)

Carbon Trispoke Laufrad Satz von Spengle ( vorne + hinten ) in 26". Das hintere Rad ist komplett mit 8fach Kasette. Der Zustand der beiden Räder ist einwandfrei. Die Laufräder weisen keinen Seiten- oder Höhenschlag auf.

mehr infos findet ihr hier


----------



## toemlaboem (27. März 2004)

welche Farbe hat der Radsatz??

Wie sind deine Preisvorstellungen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

